
Sawfish phishing campaign targets GitHub users - doener
https://github.blog/2020-04-14-sawfish-phishing-campaign-targets-github-users/
======
WhyNotHugo
This is why password managers are so important. They won't offer to
autocomplete on a site mimicking the GitHub.

The fact that they don't offer to autocomplete should hint users that
something is wrong here -- especially tech users.

